# Wheel Chair Battery



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

They work great! I run my tm off one. Also you hook them in parallel to increase amp hours. Series increases voltage. Also have friends that run the smaller ones 12v 12 ah on kayaks for fish finders. 

What size are you using for your electronics?


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Good to know! Thanks for the tip.


----------

